# First Burstner



## Barrybarry (Jul 3, 2011)

I am picking up my first ever Burstner Travel van 620G from my usual choice of Autotrail Trackers. I like the idea of a 'garage' for our two cycles and the apparent build quality. Are Burstner's well built, do they have foibles that I need to know about? Basically what are the advantages / disadvantages of this van? 
Needless to say that I cannot wait until August when I will have the keys in my hand.

BeaujolaisBarry


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

We've had our Burstner Solano since last October and are really pleased with it, particularly the quality. We also have a large garage. Initially we were keeping the cycles in there with the idea of the scooter on the back, but now we've decided to keep the scooter in the garage and the 2 bikes on the back of the van. I don't know how people manage without a big garage when I look at all the 'stuff' we have in there. 
I've been in and out of a few vans since we decided on this one but have not regretted the decision, I love all the little design touches and the bed is as comfy as our bed at home.
You'll love it I'm sure!


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

Lol.. I find it curious you are asking how good they are after you have committed ;-)

Enjoy


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

Lol.. I find it curious you are asking how good they are after you have committed ;-)

Enjoy


----------

